# 10 back to back centuries (with video!)



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi! I wanted to introduce myself.

I've been into bike touring for a few years now, but my style of touring is a little different. I use a road bike, I pack ultralight using frame bags, and I enjoy covering distance more than I do exploring towns and seeing the sights.

So I feel like I have more in common with you guys than I do most tourists.

For example, here is an outline of one of my last tours, where I did 10 centuries back to back, with the longest day being 141 miles!

Here's a video of that 141 mile day, where I started in New Orleans and finished in Alabama

Here is an image of the setup I used on my last tour. I was averaging about 80 miles and 8000' of climbing per day...not as far as I had wanted but I ran into some issues. First day was so foggy I had to brake on descents I'd otherwise cruise down due to lack of visibility...broke two spokes 60 miles from the nearest bike shop in virginia, etc...

--------------------------------

Anyways, I'm in the market for a new bike. The Ridley Fenix you can in the pictures and videos was recently totaled. I thought maybe you folks would have some good input on a bike that would be good for everything from the casual century to a TransAmerica Bike Race style race. TABR is something that I would like to try within the next few years, after all 

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/b...de-new-road-bike-can-take-beating-355791.html - There's a thread I started on what I want from a new bike. I'll be checking this thread too in case you'd rather just post here.

Basically I want a road bike designed for speed and handling above everything else. However, I'm 6'4/200lb, so it has to come in a size big enough to accommodate me. Trying to keep it under 2,000$ all said and done. My original intention was to buy another aluminum bike like my Ridley, or look into light weight steel frames or a budget Ti frame. However, more and more people are telling me I should just go carbon. They're telling me since I pack so light and use soft frame bags, carbon should hold up fine. Studying the bikes and gear people are using on TABR and similar races, it doesn't seem too far off from the setups I've adopted. So now I'm planning to test ride some carbon framed bikes over the weekend and go from there.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I like my Soma Stanyan for lightweight touring and everyday riding. It has Tange Prestige steel frame and eyelets for racks and fenders. Nice lugs too. Ultegra triple crankset gets me up the hills. It's way under $1K for frame and fork.


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 29, 2016)

The video won't open.

Did you take Hwy 11 or 90 to Al?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't have much input but what I CAN tell you is, carbon cannot take a beating. Scuffs, scrapes, dropping the bike; forget it. You want steel or titanium.

I certainly wouldn't say you "pack light". That saddle bag looks huge. How's the bike handle with such a load so high and rearward? I'd do anything to get that load as low as possible; it would improve the handling of the bike significantly.

I'd get a road bike with small front or rear panniers. And don't let everyone tell you stories about how aero panniers are not (which is probably why everyone is running those seat bags).


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

I would go with a Titanium frame with rack mounts. Lots of great deals on ebay directly from Lynskey.

If you are staying on the roads I do agree with Peter on the panniers, at least on the back.


----------



## Ridley (Jul 15, 2015)

DaveRider said:


> The video won't open.
> 
> Did you take Hwy 11 or 90 to Al?



I had to take my videos down for the time being, I'll post an update when they're back up. I took 90 and camped out near the University in Pensacola.



Peter P. said:


> I don't have much input but what I CAN tell you is, carbon cannot take a beating. Scuffs, scrapes, dropping the bike; forget it. You want steel or titanium.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't say you "pack light". That saddle bag looks huge. How's the bike handle with such a load so high and rearward? I'd do anything to get that load as low as possible; it would improve the handling of the bike significantly.
> 
> I'd get a road bike with small front or rear panniers. And don't let everyone tell you stories about how aero panniers are not (which is probably why everyone is running those seat bags).



Oh well. I got a great deal on a Trek Emonda (full carbon, Ultegra, with tons of accessories for under a grand) so I went with that. Kicks ass for commuting, touring is proving trickier though. My Revelate frame bag doesn't fit, so I'll probably order the smaller size and try that. I've been doing overnighters with just the saddlebag and top tube bag, it's been fun. This bike is a blast to ride compared to my Ridley.

I consider 9lbs of gear packing light for a bicycle tourist, but everyone has their own standards. That rear bag does look bulky, but it only had 4 or 5 pounds in it tops, so it doesn't affect handling as much as you might think looking at it. Plus I weigh 210lbs myself, so that counter-acts the bags influence.

I tried a handlebar bag on the tour before this one with a similar weight in it (4-5lbs) and that affected my handling a great deal more than the saddlebag, so much so I refuse to use them anymore. The saddlebag does shift side to side when I'm out of the saddle, but I don't pedal like that often while touring so it doesn't bother me.

I run the seat bags because they're less than half the weight of most rear racks with no panniers on them, and they have as much capacity as I require. Panniers are overkill for my needs. Aero benefits are a nice side benefit but not my primary motivation for using them, weight is.


----------

